

Countdown Game Show - stang
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/august32014/index.html

======
squeakynick
I just uploaded a letters solver here
[http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/august52014/index.html](http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/august52014/index.html)

